# first set of stones on a budget



## lobby (Sep 24, 2014)

I am looking to purchase my first set of stones to learn sharpening on. I just purchased a blue #2 tanaka gyuto :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: and currently have a Tojiro DP240, a henkles paring knife, and a few other german knock offs. My budget is around $100. I am willing to push this MAYBE, but the less the better. I did a search and I see that i'm better off getting separates rather than combos for the long run.


----------



## JDA_NC (Sep 24, 2014)

There are a lot of really good stones out there.

But my advice - buy a Shapton Pro 1000 grit stone. That's all.

Shaptons cut extremely fast, on all metals, and are true splash & go stones. Water beads on the surface from the start. They wear slowly so if you don't have a diamond plate or other means of flattening, you're okay for a while. And the case doubles as a nice stone holder, so you don't have to invest in one of those either.

Some people don't like the feel of them because they are on the harder side. I learned to sharpen on a Shapton, as have many other people. It was the first stone I bought, and 10+ stones later, I still use it and love it. You can decide down the road if you want other softer & muddier stones, as well as a coarse & fine grit options for your knives. But a Shapton 1k could quickly put very, very sharp edges on all those knives and it would serve as a good starting point to work on your technique (the most important part).


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 24, 2014)

While it's true that separate stones may be better in the long run, that advice tends to be applicable to someone who does a lot of sharpening. Given your budget, it will be difficult to find a set that will meet your needs. The Henkels and the other softer German knives are best sharpened on a low grit stone and finished on a medium grit stone, while the Tanaka and Tojiro are best sharpened on a medium stone and finished on a high grit stone. Unless you go with a combination stone you are looking at three stones, or you can make some compromises like finishing the Tanaka and Tojiro by stropping on newspaper for example.

My recommendation is to get a 1000/6000 combination, either a King, or perhaps this one:

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Combination-sharpening-stone-1000x-6000x-p/combo1x6x.htm

and a silicon carbide coarse stone, like the Norton Crystolon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001MSA5Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

If you really are set on single stones, break your budget and get a separate 1000/1200 grit stone like the Bester 1200, and a high grit stone like the Suehiro Rika 5K in addition to the Norton Crystolon.

Rick


----------



## lobby (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not set on single stones, I just read that it might be the best option for the long run because i'll wear out my 1000 grit before the 6000 grit side.

Like I said, I just want a set that can do all of my knives, if it means getting combos to fit my budget, thats fine. I'm a newbie, i've got plenty of time to expand this expensive hobby.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 24, 2014)

lobby said:


> I'm not set on single stones, I just read that it might be the best option for the long run because i'll wear out my 1000 grit before the 6000 grit side.
> 
> Like I said, I just want a set that can do all of my knives, if it means getting combos to fit my budget, thats fine. I'm a newbie, i've got plenty of time to expand this expensive hobby.



Is your budget the deciding factor?


----------



## Talim (Sep 24, 2014)

Just spend a little more and get this http://www.japaneseknifesharpenings...ore-Set-of-Sharpening-Stones-p/set1dmcore.htm


----------



## johnstoc (Sep 24, 2014)

+1 on the 1000/6000 stone. You can add a coarser grit later if necessary, they will save you time on some tasks but also get you into trouble quickly when learning. If you wear out the 1000 side, you'll still have the 6000 and can buy a new medium stone and will have a better idea what you like by then.

Consider that you'll need a way to keep the stones flat. This can be <$10 - buy a 12"X12" granite tile from home depot and a few sheets of 150-300 grit wet/dry sandpaper. This diamond plate works very well but would stretch your budget a little: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ing-accessories/diamond-flattening-plate.html

Good luck! Also watch Jon's knife sharpening playlist on youtube if you haven't already, it will get you headed in the right direction.


----------



## gic (Sep 25, 2014)

Another good cheap way to flatten is with drywall screen glued to a piece of flat tile


----------



## DaninMD (Sep 25, 2014)

lobby said:


> I'm not set on single stones, I just read that it might be the best option for the long run because i'll wear out my 1000 grit before the 6000 grit side.
> 
> Like I said, I just want a set that can do all of my knives, if it means getting combos to fit my budget, thats fine. I'm a newbie, i've got plenty of time to expand this expensive hobby.



Honestly dont worry about wearing thru your stones. Your just starting out, and if you get serious about sharpening then its very likely that you will eventually buy new stones anyway. It will take you a very very very long time to wear thru a combo stone if you are just sharpening your knives. if you were sharpening 10 knives a week then yes you would go thru them. get the combo stone and learn to sharpen.


----------



## DaninMD (Sep 25, 2014)

As for recommendations, i have been using a Suehiro 1200 ($30). I have "better" 1000 grit-ish stones but i just love the feedback. its a soaker but thats fine, i just keep it in water. Its pretty muddy but a fast cutter and i love the feedback. i actually use a nagura with it as well to get more mud going at first and then thin to just water towards the end.

After that I'd recommend the Suehiro Rika 5000 ($50).

i have used shapton glass and naniwa super stones, but they are just super hard and i dont like the lack of feedback. they are great stones and i use them for straight razors but for knives i prefer to ones i listed.

I also second the recommendation on stone flattening mentioned above. I used a $4 piece of granite tile from home depot along with full sheets of wet/dry sandpaper. works great. i use 150 grit for all stones, but also use a 300 grit-ish sheet to smooth out my higher grit stones.


----------



## dough (Sep 26, 2014)

that set dave sells is a great widely used option and its hard to beat. im referring to his three stone set.

it all depends if saving money is your goal. i think learning you will quickly get comfortable and wish you had a 400-500 grit stone particularly for your softer steel knives and likewise for your harder knives a 4-8k range touch up stone will add life to your blade and stones. for flattening stones you can just punt and use a flat surface like glass and mesh/sandpaper. also since you dont cook professionally the odds you will wear out a knife or a stone is rather unlikely and certainly not necessary. i even argue that most professionally have a hard time wearing out a knife and more times wear things out with improper technique... im not saying its not possible to do everything right and wear your stuff out but im just saying its unlikely.


----------



## toddnmd (Sep 26, 2014)

The three stone set from Dave would be a great option, particularly if you're okay with pushing your budget, but that would take care of your basic sharpening needs for a long time.
If you're leaning toward being more money conscious, just get a 1K/6K combo for now. You could always add a coarse stone somewhere down the line. And replace the combo stone with individual stones, if/when you wear out the combo. My guess is that would be a long time from now.
So far, I've just been flattening with drywall screens on granite tile. Works fine and was quite cheap.


----------



## Soccerman (Oct 4, 2014)

get a king 10000/6000, its a very good combination, and this stone is really underrated, then you can use some money to buy Cr2O3 and a leather strop, the result should be very good


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 4, 2014)

Dave is running a sale on his excellent 3 stone set right now. Great stones at a great price.


----------

